# SAMPLE



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

My local wine store actually carries a few bottles of mead. If you can locate a wine store in your area you may try that.

It is not lawful for me to sell it, I have been know to give it away - in my weaker moments.

It is best to 'share' it.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

What if I pay you for the bottle and you just share the contents with me .....smile.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you would like to purchase mead from an amateur, discussion of such in a public arena is not a wise idea. I expect I would only talk about it with people that I have known for a while, but these are the folks I freely give my mead to.

If you are ever in the area and would like to break bread with us, we would be happy to open some mead for you.

Do I recall that you are close to Raleigh? Wade Ave Wholefoods Market has numerous commercial examples and there is a wine shop around the corner that has a few. I do not like Chaucer's. Desi's Dew from Louisburg NC has a growing product line. I think they also have some from CO and CA.


----------



## Carolina-Family-Farm (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello Joe"

Thanks for the bread and mead offer, I'm south east of Charlotte.

I'll take your advise to keep such discussion out of the public arena. Not real hard to see the wisdom in your post .........smile


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

I think you will find that any of us the make mead would also be more than happy to share if you are in the area. I know that I would. So next time you are near Pittsburgh call on me and we'll have some dinner and a nice melomel.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I am not an "experienced mead maker", but I have two batches under my umbrella, and am just before starting my third. I also have a few gallons of honey extra if you are interested. The honey is for sale, the mead is free.


----------

